
The Peacock Problem - Part II - ColinWright
http://www.jamiebgall.co.uk/the-peacock-problem-response/4581250090
======
ColinWright
The original (as linked above):

[http://www.jamiebgall.co.uk/the-peacock-
problem/4581216632](http://www.jamiebgall.co.uk/the-peacock-
problem/4581216632)

Submitted and discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6832988)

A response from someone on Twitter:

[http://therationaliser.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/the-peacock-
pr...](http://therationaliser.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/the-peacock-problem-
response.html)

This submission is a follow-up from the original author.

